# All Slavic languages: little bone



## dihydrogen monoxide

What would be the deminutive in your language for bone, i.e. little bone? Would there be an assimilation /ʃʨ/ or it would be the /ʃt/. I'll start with Slovene:


Slovene: kost-koščica
BCS: kost-koštica


----------



## ahvalj

Russian: _kostʲ — kostočka_


----------



## Panceltic

Polish: kość - kosteczka


----------



## vianie

Slovak: kosť - kostička

Czech: kost - kostička

Pronounced "kosťička" in both cases.


----------



## ahvalj

So, we have the following pattern (using Late Common Slavic forms):
​_kostь → kostъka_ (> Macedonian _koska,_ Ukrainian _kʲistka_) → _kostъčьka_ (> Russian, Polish)​_kostь → kostъka _or _kostьca → kostъčica _or _kostьčica _(> Slovene, BDSM)​_kostь → kostica → kostičьka_ (> Czech, Slovak).​​That is, _-ъk-~-ьk-_ and _-ic-_ added in different combinations.


----------



## vianie

Yes, there's also kostica


----------



## polskajason

ahvalj said:


> So, we have the following pattern (using Late Common Slavic forms):
> ​_kostь → kostъka_ (> Macedonian _koska,_ Ukrainian _kʲistka_) → _kostъčьka_ (> Russian, Polish)​_kostь → kostъka _or _kostьca → kostъčica _or _kostьčica _(> Slovene, *BDSM*)​_kostь → kostica → kostičьka_ (> Czech, Slovak).​​That is, _-ъk-~-ьk-_ and _-ic-_ added in different combinations.


😊 BCMS. BDSM means...well, something else.


----------



## ahvalj

polskajason said:


> 😊 BCMS. BDSM means...well, something else.


A pun was intended ,) A language shouldn't be called BCMS.


----------



## Henares

Panceltic said:


> Polish: kość - kosteczka


First thing that comes to my mind when I hear “small bone” is “kostka”. It’s gradual: kość ->kostka -> kosteczka


----------



## Anemona61

Serbian: koščica


----------



## polskajason

ahvalj said:


> A pun was intended ,) A language shouldn't be called BCMS.


What should it be called?


----------

